# Maddgoth’s Castle (restart?)



## Evilhalfling (Nov 16, 2005)

*Maddgoth’s Castle (restart?)*

Maddgoth’s Castle – Undermountain Dungeon Crawl 
an Oldschool Dungeoncrawl - to find the mysterious Floating Castle rumored to exist within undermountain.  
Missused magic, bizarre twists and unexplained effects should all be expected. 

Characters – 
8th level, point buy 31 pts 
Books: Core, XPH, Draconomicon

Im looking at starting a short term Generic Forgotten Realms game – 8th level characters. 
Taking place in under mountain areas of Waterdeep.  Specifically Maddgoth’s Castle, converted to 3.5. 


By generic FR I mean no FR specific setting rules, only flavor, history, and locations. 
Basically it is set in FR just to allow deeper backstories, but don't worry about it if you don't  know the setting that well.  

Adventures should be an established group.  I am looking for at least five PCs. 
Characters should have history, personality and existing relationships.  Gold will be 28,000 with no more than ½ in a single item. 

Whose interested?


----------



## Ion (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm in, if you'll have me.


----------



## Endovior (Nov 20, 2005)

Hmm.  I was looking for something else to do... sounds interesting.

Is this just a one-shot, or planned as part of a larger plotline?


----------



## zevon (Nov 20, 2005)

I would like to play a druid, if they're alright with your setting.

*Asher Faine- Druid, 8.* 
*Race*- Human
*Alignment*- Neutral Good

*Str*- 9
*Dex*- 12
*Con*- 14
*Int*- 14
*Wis*- 18
*Cha*- 12

*Hit Points* = 58
*Speed * = 30ft
*Armor Class* = 15 (10+3 armor+1 natural armor+1 dex mod).
*Initiative* = 1 (+1 dex)
*Base Attack* = 6/1
*Saving Throws*- Will 11, Fort, 9, Ref, 4.

*Skill Ranks*- Concentration 10, Knowledge (nature) +10 (+2 synergy), Profession (brewer) +10, Knowledge (religion) 8, Heal, +8, Survival 8, Swim 4, Sense Motive 3, Spot 3, Handle Animal 3, Spot 3.
*Class Abilities*- Wild Shape (Large), Wild Shape 3x a day, Resist Nature's Lure, Trackless Step, Woodland Stride, Animal Companion, Wild Empathy.
*Feats*- Simple Weapon, Armor (light, medium), Spell Penetration, Shield, Leadership, Craft Wonderous Item, Greater Spell Penetration, Natural Spell.

*Equipment*- Hide armor, sling, quarterstaff, homebrewer's kit, healer's kit, bullets (50) winter blanket, amulet of natural armor +1 (2000 gp), Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 gp), Slippers of Spider Climbing (4800 gp), 

Asher was raised by the priest of an abbey in a small woodland village.  His father, affectionately known as the Fat Friar (he quite liked the nickname), was more recognized for his ability to tastefully age (and imbibe) a particularly delicate wine or hearty ale than for his jovial and insightful sermons.  Wise though the sermons might have been, Ash preferred the company he found in the wood, field mice, to church mice and a friend in a young ranger called Adalar.  The two of them spent many days together, gathering the herbs for a wheat ale or honey weiss.  Eventually the urge to wander struck Adalar and Asher, armed with his father's round belly and jovial demeanor followed him into the wild.  Adalar eventually stumbled upon a thicket that agreed with him and made his home at the foot of the mountians, while Adalar moved on to slake his wanderlust. (I realize this background is kind of lame, but I'll extrapolate a bit once some campaign background is established(whether here or later, IC), as I know little of campaign setting.


Lemme know if this looks alright; Spells and languages yet to come... Might change some equipment or feats too.  

Also, what are your thoughts on Animal Companions?  Theoretically I could have a lion (Rowr!) but if you don't think the setting is proper or whatever, I understand..  Let me know what you think...Thanks.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 20, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Books: Core, EXP, Draconomicon




Sounds interesting. What's "EXP"?

I do have a fighter concept I've been wanting to try.


----------



## Ion (Nov 20, 2005)

*Erik Barrow*
[SIZE=-2]Human Fighter 8[/SIZE]

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/erik-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
Erik grew up in Nesmé, a mid sized trading town surrouned by bog pocketed hills and rocky ridges. His family, the Barrows, have traditionally been members of the church of Jergal, recording the form of death and destination in the afterlife as he passes on. As a boy, Erik was quickly put to work digging graves and building funeral pyres. After the time of troubles, with the death domain passing to less and less savory characters, a stigma developed, unjustly associating the Barrows with all the evil and unsavory acts committed in the name of death. Since Kelemvor has taken over the domain, people's attitudes have started to change, but Erik has lived with that persecution all his life.

Living in the Evermoors isn't easy; They are notorious for their numerous Troll bands, marauding Orc bands and savage Hill Giants. Erik trained with the local militia, "the Riders", learning to swing a sword or club and to guard the city with the best of them. Not satisfied with simply protecting the city, Erik gathered with him other stout adventurers, and began hunting the evil beasts which roamed the Evermoors; and for a time, he was successful.

His most stalwart companion was his brother Axis, a lean lad who had deadly aim with his crossbow. Axis was a good fighter, but his eagerness for the kill was his downfall. During his last battle, he dashed across the hill the opposing band of orcs was retreating over, and ran right into their trap. 

After Axis's death, home just wasn't the same for Erik. He couldn't face his mother's disapproving looks for long, and so he headed out into the world, trying to save the brothers of others. 

[sblock]
	
	



```
Erik Barrow

Size/Type:  	Medium Humanoid (Human)
Hit Dice: 	8d10 + 16    (52 hp)
Initiative: 	+1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 	30 ft. 

Armor Class: 16  (10 + 1 Dex + 5 Rhino Hide)
Flat Footed: 15  (10 + 5 Rhino Hide)
      Touch: 11  (10 + 1 Dex)
						(Armor check penalty -2)

Base Attack/Grapple: (+8/+3) / +11	

Attack: 	+14 Giantbane Mace (1d8 + 6 /x2)
	or	+11 Unarmed (1d3 + 3 /x2)

Full Attack: 	+14/+9 Giantbane Mace (1d8 + 6 /x2)
	or	+11/+6 Unarmed (1d3 + 3 /x2)

Saves: 	Fort	+8 (+6 base, +2 Con)
	Ref	+3 (+2 base, +1 Dex) 
	Will	+3 (+2 base, +1 Wis)

Abilities: 	Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 12

Skills: 	Climb +12 (11 ranks + 3 Str - 2 Armor)
		Handle Animal +12 (11 + 1 Cha)
		Intimidate +15 (11 ranks + 3 skill focus + 1 Cha)
		Jump +12 (11 ranks + 3 Str - 2 Armor)
		Ride +12 (11 ranks +1 Dex)

Feats: 		Improved Unarmed Strike
		Skill Focus (Intimidate)
		Weapon Focus (Mace, Heavy)
		Weapon Specilization (Mace, Heavy)*
		Greater Weapon Focus (Mace, Heavy)*
		Power Attack*
		Cleave*
		Great Cleave*
		Iron Will**
*Fighter Bonus
**Human Bonus

Common, Dwarven, Giant.
	
Treasure:
	23gp
	Potion of Bull's Strength, x2
	Helm of Night (as goggles of night, 60ft Darkvision)
	Rhino Hide Armor (+2 hide, +2d6 dmg on a charge)
	+1 Giantbane Heavy Mace (+2 atk / 2d6+2 dmg vs Giants)
	Ring of Feather Fall

Alignment: Neutral Good
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ion (Nov 20, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting. What's "EXP"?



 My gut guess is that EXP is the Expanded Psionics Handbook


----------



## Voadam (Nov 21, 2005)

Interested, I'll come up with something. Any deadlines for posting characters? Is EXP the 3.5 psionics book? SRD monster races OK?


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 21, 2005)

This could be fun.  I'd like to go in for a rogue with an emphasis on dungeoneering.  I'll try to get stats and the rest up sometime in the next day or so.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 21, 2005)

Konrad Stonefist

Dwarf monk 8
LG medium humanoid dwarf MV 40 ft, reach 5 ft.

S 10 +2 = 20 (+5)
D 6 = 14 (+2)
C 6 +2 = 16 (+3)
I 2 = 10
W 6 +2 = 16 (+3)
C 1 -2 = 7 (-2)

F +9, R +10, W +9
HP ?
AC 21 (+3 armor, +2 dex, +5 monk, + 1 deflection), 18, 19

Attack +12 unarmed 2d6+5
Flurry +11/+11/+6 unarmed 2d6+5

BAB +6
Grapple +15
Initiative + 2
Trip +9

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike (B), Improved Grapple (B), Deflect Arrows (B), Improved Trip (B), Lightning Reflexes, Weapon Focus Unarmed Strike, Blind fighting,

Skills
Jump 11+5 = 16
Climb 11+5 = 16
Tumble 11 +2 = 13
Spot 11+3 = 14

Dwarf:[SBLOCK]• +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
• Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
• Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. 
• Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
• Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too. 
• +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
• +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
• Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf ’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing
[/SBLOCK]

Monk:[SBLOCK]Bonus Feat: At 1st level, a monk may select either Improved Grapple or Stunning Fist as a bonus feat. At 2nd level, she may select either Combat Reflexes or Deflect Arrows as a bonus feat. At 6th level, she may select either Improved Disarm or Improved Trip as a bonus feat. A monk need not have any of the prerequisites normally required for these feats to select them.
Evasion (Ex): At 2nd level or higher if a monk makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if a monk is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of evasion.
Fast Movement (Ex): At 3rd level, a monk gains an enhancement bonus to her speed, as shown on Table: The Monk. A monk in armor or carrying a medium or heavy load loses this extra speed. +20 ft
Still Mind (Ex): A monk of 3rd level or higher gains a +2 bonus on saving throws against spells and effects from the school of enchantment.
Ki Strike (Su): At 4th level, a monk’s unarmed attacks are empowered with ki. Her unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. Ki strike improves with the character’s monk level. At 10th level, her unarmed attacks are also treated as lawful weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. At 16th level, her unarmed attacks are treated as adamantine weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction and bypassing hardness.
Slow Fall (Ex): At 4th level or higher, a monk within arm’s reach of a wall can use it to slow her descent. When first using this ability, she takes damage as if the fall were 20 feet shorter than it actually is. The monk’s ability to slow her fall (that is, to reduce the effective distance of the fall when next to a wall) improves with her monk level until at 20th level she can use a nearby wall to slow her descent and fall any distance without harm. 40 ft.
Purity of Body (Ex): At 5th level, a monk gains immunity to all diseases except for supernatural and magical diseases.
Wholeness of Body (Su): At 7th level or higher, a monk can heal her own wounds. She can heal a number of hit points of damage equal to twice her current monk level each day, and she can spread this healing out among several uses.
[/SBLOCK]

Equipment
13K monk's belt
9k Bracers of Armor +3
2K Ring of protection +1
4K Periapt of wisdom +2

Konrad is a dark haired broad chested dwarf, dressed in brown breeches with stout boots, a broad belt, and thick bracers he appears quite the dwarven roughneck bruiser. A small ring and a periapt hanging from his neck are the only current signs of dwarvish wealth about him.

Konrad is a practitioner of the dwarven Flowing Magma school of combat. He has trained to harden his mind and body and use them to roll with an opponent's punches and turn their power against them. He is partial to acrobatic leaps in combat and his flying jump kicks have knocked more than one opponent off their feet and staved in other unfortunates' ribs.

Currently he is interested in finding the "flying mountain" of undermountain.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks like fun. I'll stat up a Cleric, most likely a Dwarf.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 21, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Looks like fun. I'll stat up a Cleric, most likely a Dwarf.




Feel free to create connections to Konrad. I played in an all dwarf game once and it was a blast with lots of family connections binding the characters together.


----------



## Ion (Nov 21, 2005)

> Feel free to create connections to Konrad. I played in an all dwarf game once and it was a blast with lots of family connections binding the characters together.




I'm all about that.  I don't know what we could come up with, but I always find characters with connections, and context are more fun to play.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Feel free to create connections to Konrad. I played in an all dwarf game once and it was a blast with lots of family connections binding the characters together.




Cool, I was thinking a neutral good gold dwarf cleric of Marthammer Duin. We should be able to find some common ground. I can see gold dwarves being interested in a flying castle. When I get a little further along maybe we can develop some shared history.


----------



## Endovior (Nov 21, 2005)

Assuming that EXP does indeed mean Expanded Psionics Handbook... then I'm thinking along the lines of a Human Wizard 3/Psion 3/Cerebremancer 2.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

*Theobold Stonefist Male Gold Dwarf Cleric*

Theobold Stonefist

Male Gold Dwarf Cleric 8th lvl
Patron: Marthammor Duin  
-Symbol: Upturned Mace in front of a leather boot with a fur cuff
Alignment: NG
Home Region: The Great Rift

Str 12   pts 4 
Dex 12   pts 4
Con 13   pts 3 +2 racial bonus
Int  12   pts 4
Wis 18   pts 10 +2 level bonuses
Cha 14   pts 6  +2 enhancement bonus

Hit Points 50
AC 23, Touch 11, Flat 22
Init +1
BAB +6/+1, Grap +7
Speed 20 
Fort +9, Ref +3, Will +10

+9/+4 Melee, +1 Heavy Mace, 1d8+1, 20/x2
+8 Heavy Crossbow, 1d10 20/x3 

Medium, 4'4" tall, 141 wt, 69 yrs old
Steel Gray hair, brown eyes, tan skin

Speaks Dwarven, Common and Celestial

Skills 24 (11x2+11Int)

Concentration (8+1Con+4Feat)
Craft (+1Int)
Diplomacy (+2Cha+2Feat)
Heal (6+4Wis)
Intimidate xx (0+2Cha+2Feat)
Listen xx (+4Wis)
Knowledge Arcana (1+1Int)
Knowledge History (1+1Int)
Knowledge Planer (1+1Int)
Knowledge Religion (5+1Int)
Profession (+4Wis)
Search xx (+1Int)
Spell Craft (+1Int)
Spot xx (+4Wis)
Survival (2+4Wis)

Feats
-Great Fortitude (bonus) (+2 Fort Saves)
-Thunder Twin has a twin. Know twins direction with a DC12 Wis check. +2 Diplomacy and Intimidate
-Weapon Focus Heavy Mace +1 to hit
-Combat Casting

Gold Dwarf Traits
-Darkvision 60’
-Stonecunning +2 racial bonus to search checks involving unusual stonework
-Weapon Familiarity with Dwarven Waraxes and Urgroshes
-Stability +4 to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground
-+2 Racial bonus vs. poison
-+2Racial bonus vs. spells and spell like effects
-+1 racial bonus to attack rolls vs. Orcs and goblinods
-+4 dodge bonus to AC vs giant type
-+2 on Appraise Checks that are related to metal or stone items.
-+2 bonus on Craft checks related to stone or metal 

Cleric Abilities
-Dwarf Domain Great Fortitude bonus feat
-Travel domain  Freedom of movement level rounds per day
-Turn Undead
-Proficient with all simple weapons all armor and shields except tower 
-Divine Spells 

Spells Prepared
0th-Detect Magic x3, Detect Poison, Light, Mending 
Spell1-Blessx2, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (D)
Spell2-Aid, Sound Burst, Lesser Restoration, Spiritual Weapon, Bear’s Endurance (D)
Spell3-Dispel Magic, Fly (D), Prayer x2, Searing Light
Spell4-Neutralize Poison, Restoration, Summon Monster IV, Dimension Door (D)

+1Full Plate Armor 2,500gp
MW Studded Leather 175gp
Cleric’s Vestments
Travelers Outfit 1gp
+1 Heavy Steel Shield 1,020 gp
+1 Spell Storing Heavy Mace (Aspergillum) currently storing Searing Light 8,100gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750 gp
Potion of Cure Light Wounds 50 gp 
Wand of Searing Light 13,500gp 
Holy Water x6 150 gp
Healer’s Kit 50 gp
Holy Symbol, silver 25 gp
Cold Iron Dagger 4gp
Alchemical Silver Light Mace 10 gp
Long Spear 5 gp
MW Heavy Crossbow 350 gp
-10 standard bolts, 5 alchemical silver, 5 cold iron 14gp
Backpack 2gp
Bedroll & Winter Blanket 6 sp
Scroll Case 1 gp
Scroll Spells
-Sanctuary 25gp, Restoration, lesser x2 300, gp, Neutralize Poison 375 gp, 
Belt Pouch x2  2gp
Trail Rations 10day 5gp
Rope 100’ Silk 20gp 
Torch x4 4 cp
Waterskin x2 2gp
Courtier’s Outfit 30 gp
Ring and matching bracelet silver set with amethyst and etched with dwarf runes 100 gp 
Cold Weather Outfit 8 gp
Hooded Lantern with Continual Flame 57 gp (cast by Theobold)
Alchemist Fire x2  40gp

Warpony 100 gp
-Military Saddle, Bags, Bit and Bridle and Leather Barding 108 gp
Mule 8gp
-Pack Saddle 4gp
Feed Pony or Mule 8 days  4gp

Coins- 4pp 26 gp, 13sp, 6 cp
100 gp gem, 3 10 gp gems

Appearance/Personality: Theobold is a typical Gold Dwarf, not quite as powerfully built as his brother, but tall (for a dwarf) and fairly handsome. His once dark hair has started to turn a steel gray. His hair is worn long in braids and his full beard is thick and frequently brushed. His skin is tan and his brown eyes bright and observant. He smiles easily and is amiable if somewhat aloof with those not of Gold Dwarf stock. He walks proudly with his head held high and a purposeful stride. On formal occasions he dresses well in Priestly vestments or courtier’s clothing. In the field he wears a well worn suit of studded leather armor with a heavy steel shield. He carries a glowing heavy mace at his side as well as a finely crafted heavy crossbow. Also at his side are a light mace and dagger. He has a suit of full plate armor for battle. Like many of his faith he is curious and eager to see what lies over the next hill. He has been roaming the roads of Faerun on the back of a pony from a young age and is unlikely to stop any time soon. 

History/Background: As one of the Thunder Twins Theobold has been a wanderer from a young age. He and his brother received formal training as a Monk and Cleric, but even in those days found excuses to explore the Great Rift. As they got older their travels wandered further and further from home. Much of his time has been spent blazing new trails or clearing older ones of trouble. Many times he has been the stalwart anvil to his brother’s more mobile hammer as they crushed foes in between. Whether battling giants in the Evermores or chasing orcs out of the lowland forests they form an effective team. More recently Theobold, Konrad and their companions find themselves in the City of Splendors looking for a floating castle under the mountain.


----------



## Ion (Nov 21, 2005)

I've kinda fleshed out my story a bit now.  If any of you want to have met, perhaps some of you dwarven fellows met me in the Evermoors, fighting orcs, trolls and giants?  Or in some good hearted adventures along my trek to Waterdeep?


----------



## Endovior (Nov 21, 2005)

Hang on a sec... is the DM even here?  By my count, he posted the thread, and hasn't done a thing since.


----------



## Ion (Nov 21, 2005)

Yea, I was starting to get a little concerned too... I sent him an e-mail yesterday  (cause I sort of revived this thread from the second page...and I wanted to make sure he had seen it...)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

He could be getting updates via email and just not logging in. EH has been around a while, so will likely come through.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

Ion said:
			
		

> I've kinda fleshed out my story a bit now.  If any of you want to have met, perhaps some of you dwarven fellows met me in the Evermoors, fighting orcs, trolls and giants?  Or in some good hearted adventures along my trek to Waterdeep?




Seems reasonable. I'll try and fit something in as I do my write up.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry about the slow reply - Im on Thanksgivingbreak and my internet access is spotty. 
I will look over the PC and post the final party sunday 27th 

XPH  is what I ment.


----------



## Ion (Nov 22, 2005)

Wonderful!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the E-mail Ion and confidence Scotley  

Submissions - 
Ion - Human fighter 8
Endovior - Wiz3/Psi3/Cerebremancer 2.
Zevon Human Druid 8
Voadam Dwarf monk 8 
Scotley Dwarf cleric 8 

an animal companion would get left behind if this is the final party, as it is very heavy on melee fighters. 

The characters look fine on first brush, go ahead and flesh them out.
monster races may work, but you should be compatible with NG and dwarves - was there something specific?


----------



## Endovior (Nov 22, 2005)

Incidentally, how many HP do we get?  Full, 51%, or what?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> monster races may work, but you should be compatible with NG and dwarves - was there something specific?




I had never done a pixie rogue before, but the dwarven monk I came up with above looks fun so I think I will stick with him.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Cool, I was thinking a neutral good gold dwarf cleric of Marthammer Duin. We should be able to find some common ground. I can see gold dwarves being interested in a flying castle. When I get a little further along maybe we can develop some shared history.




Remember, he said FR is only flavor, no FR specific mechanical bits like gold dwarf subrace traits. That said I'm fine playing another gold dwarf from the underground kingdom out to seek his fortune. You want to be Thunder Twins out to see the world and make a name for themselves?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

Maybe I'm confused. I thought gold dwarves used the standard rules? No special traits other than personality. I'd be up for thunder twins if the DM allows. How young do we need to be. I choose a fairly mature age, but can lower it as needed. How long ago were the first thunder twins born?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

Okay, in part answering my own question the Thunder Blessing began in 1306, now we just need to know what year it is.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm confused. I thought gold dwarves used the standard rules? No special traits other than personality. I'd be up for thunder twins if the DM allows. How young do we need to be. I choose a fairly mature age, but can lower it as needed. How long ago were the first thunder twins born?




Shield dwarves are the normal ones, gold dwarves are the variant subrace with abberation fighting instead of giants and orcs and lower dex but normal cha. That's one reason my dwarven paladin sorcerer is a gold dwarf in Thanee's game.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2005)

According to the FRCS the thunder blessing twins are now of adventuring age and many head out into the world to do so while the older generation was very insular.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Shield dwarves are the normal ones, gold dwarves are the variant subrace with abberation fighting instead of giants and orcs and lower dex but normal cha. That's one reason my dwarven paladin sorcerer is a gold dwarf in Thanee's game.





Okay, I went through players guide to FR and Races of Faerun twice and missed this. I guess its time for a new pair of glasses. However, all that being said, can we assume we should play Gold Dwarves as standard dwarves in this game or should be make our twins shield dwarves. I choose Gold Dwarf, because I thought they would make better priests of the deity I choose.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2005)

I was going from the 3.0 FRCS and don't have those other two FR books. But admittedly I'm going from memory right now without the book in front of me. I'm happy with gold dwarf twins with normal dwarf traits though.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

Cool, I'll have a more of a character up today.l


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

Okay, final draft of my character is posted above. 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2737481&postcount=16

How can we turn this motley crew into more of a group. I added a little to my history to reflect what others have already said. Suggestions?


----------



## Ion (Nov 22, 2005)

I've got the majority of my equipment purchased as well.  I think I'm pretty much ready to go.



> How can we turn this motley crew into more of a group



That is the question of the hour.

We have two religious gold dwarf thunder twins, a druid known for his ale, a Cerebremancer and a mercenary from the Evermoors who, among their other great adventures have heard of a floating castle within a mountain, and are just crazy enough to try and find it?  Is that pretty much where we're at so far?


----------



## zevon (Nov 22, 2005)

Incidentally, the Druid also makes a good mead.



Quote:
How can we turn this motley crew into more of a group  


That is the question of the hour.

We have two religious gold dwarf thunder twins, a druid known for his ale, a Cerebremancer and a mercenary from the Evermoors who, among their other great adventures have heard of a floating castle within a mountain, and are just crazy enough to try and find it? Is that pretty much where we're at so far?


So are we talking about group dynamics in RP terms then?  Because anyone who bumped into Asher's thicket would cetainly be waylaid for a few hours to eat and drink by a fire.  A body who shared Asher's essentialism that good comfort, company and a proper meal are the secrets to happiness could be waylaid for the better part of a week or even a fortnight if they had the time.


----------



## Endovior (Nov 22, 2005)

Still working on it.

Incidentally, I've been noticing a glaring weakness of this character build, which may or may not be the case.

I'm noticing that there are two sets of feats out there, which are ALMOST exactly the same, but one is psionic, and one is magic.

Does the Psionics-Magic Transparency rule make their effects the same?  If so, then cool, I'll take some interesting power-boosting feats.  If not, then it seems that the Mystic Theurge is a MUCH more powerful hybrid class, as the magic feats taken there apply to both the arcane and divine.


----------



## Ion (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I'm sure on more than one occasion Erik may have needed a safe thicket to rest up in.  Depending on the thicket's relation in or around the Evermoors, it's possible he may have known Asher for a long time.

What sort of thing would bring Asher out of his thicket and out into the world of adventuring?


----------



## zevon (Nov 22, 2005)

Geography of FR is a total mystery to me as my playing experience comes from largely homebrews.  Asher is happy in his thickiet but misses good, human company (hence the generousity with food and drink.  (If this possible with FR geography and the module) Also, The shadow from the mountains has grown longer and darker of late, the raven's have abandoned their nests and the badger's their dens at the edges of the Thicket.  Asher's been meaning to investigate that, probably just as soon as the honey wine finishes.


----------



## Ion (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, for simplicity sake, why don't we say your thicket is near my home town of Nesme, and that Erik (and his sadly deceased brother Axis), and prehaps some of the other Riders might have stoped by to hang out from time to time?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2005)

I can see the Dwarves dropping in for a taste during their explorations...


----------



## zevon (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds good to me.

Also, how do you want to figure known spells for Asher?


----------



## Ion (Nov 23, 2005)

So, if the dwarves, Konrad and Theo are chasing some Giant / Goblinoid through the Evermoors, and Erik and Asher also happen to meet up and defeat a common foe, that gets 4/5 of us in the same place / same time.  Which gives us a good chance to realise how good of a team we make, and head off for some other adventures.

Now all we have to do is figure out where and how we meet Endovior's Cerebremancer and hear about this floating castle.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> Still working on it.
> 
> Incidentally, I've been noticing a glaring weakness of this character build, which may or may not be the case.
> 
> ...





Psionics use point increases while magic uses spell level increases, so metamagic and metapsionics do not cross over mechanically, and the item creation ones are specific as well.

Mystic theurge does get better synergy from metamagic and spell focus and item creation feats.


----------



## Ion (Nov 24, 2005)

zevon said:
			
		

> Geography of FR is a total mystery to me...



According to this map, of which I've cut a relevant piece out of, it's about 150 miles from Nesme to Longsaddle, another 100 miles from Longsaddle to Triboar, and 300 miles from Triboar to Waterdeep.







I hope this helps give you a bit of the lay of the land.


----------



## Endovior (Nov 24, 2005)

Eh, right... the exceptions are Combat Casting/Manifestation and Spell/Power Focus... but I'm not taking them, anyways...

That being said...

Melkolf is a Diviner / Sage.  He is obsessed with learning obscure tidbits of information (and is quite successful at it, given his powers!).  He seems an unusual choice for an adventurer, though... he seems quite cowardly, jumping at any possible threat.  This is largely because of his precognitive abilities... anyone would be a little anxious, seeing their own imminent death.  He has met each of the party members before on multiple occaisions, and on each occaision he offered cryptic hints drawn from the sea of possible futures that have proven useful.  As the party is forming, he appears again... he states that his visions have drawn him here, to this place... why, he cannot say, except that it somehow involves the newly forming group.

Character sheet will be finished tomorrow.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 24, 2005)

Just dropping by, Characters look good. 
Hp will be Max + 60% 
Asher - why do you have leadership? it wasn't obvious from your loner background. 
for known spells your a druid - you know them all. (allowed books only) 

Vodam was right about metamagic not crossing over between psi and arcane. 
I will allow the feat practiced caster for arcane magic (CompleteArcane/comDivine) but not psi.

For the wizard known spells is starting known +2 known spells per mage or cerbermancer level + whatever he buys @50 (copy cost) +100 (ink) =150gp/spell level.

Rumors link Maddgoth to the dissaperances of other mages, and his castle is supposedly a store house of magic.


----------



## Ion (Nov 24, 2005)

> Hp will be Max + 60%




Is that 1st hit dice is max and the rest are at 60%, or all 8 hit dice are max, and then we  add an additional 60%?



> Rumors link Maddgoth to the dissaperances of other mages, and his castle is supposedly a store house of magic.




What else have we heard about the castle, or Maddgoth?  Who else knows what we know?  Is there anything specific in the castle we'd have heard of to go in looking for?  How did we hear about it in the first place?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

I think my character is complete. I'll be out of touch until early next week.


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

When are we looking to start this game?


----------



## Endovior (Nov 26, 2005)

Heh, was rash of me to think that I'd finish DURING Thanksgiving... but I'm done now.

[sblock]
Melkolf Zaduras
NG Human Wizard (Diviner) 3 / Psion (Sage) 3 / Cerebremancer 2
Male, 32 Years Old, 5'10", 150 lb, Black Hair, Gray Eyes, White Skin
Patron: Deneir
Str8 -1
Dex14 +2
Con10
Int20 +5 (22 +6)
Wis13 +1
Cha10
HP: 24
AC: 17 (19 vs Selected Opponent when Psionically Focused)
BaB: +3
Fortitude: +3 (2 Base, +1 Resistance)
Reflex: +5 (2 Base, +2 Dex, +1 Resistance)
Will: +11 (9 Base, +1 Wis, +1 Resistance)
Initiative: +2
Feats:
Scribe Scroll (Bonus)
Run
Dodge
Psionic Dodge
Speed of Thought
Up the Walls
Spells:
Divination Specialist; Necromancy Revoked
4 0th: All but Necromancy
5 1st: Alarm, Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Detect Undead, Expeditious Retreat, Obscuring Mist, Protection from Evil, True Strike
4 2nd: Detect Thoughts, Flaming Sphere, Knock, Locate Object, Summon Swarm
2 3rd: Arcane Sight, Blink, Fireball, Fly
Psionics:
Seer
40 Power Points
1st: Precognition, Catfall, Call to Mind, Destiny Dissonance, Detect Psionics
2nd: Recall Agony, Sensitivity to Psychic Impressions, Clairvoyant Sense, Psionic Identify
3rd: Fate Link, Mental Barrier
Skills:
Concentration: +11 (11R)
Decipher Script: +14 (8R+6Int)
Knowledge (Arcana): +17 (11R+6Int)
Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering): +8 (2R+6Int)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering): +9 (3R+6Int)
Knowledge (Geography): +8 (2R+6Int)
Knowledge (History): +8 (2R+6Int)
Knowledge (Nature): +8 (2R+6Int)
Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty): +8 (2R+6Int)
Knowledge (Psionics): +17 (11R+6Int)
Knowledge (Religion): +8 (2R+6Int)
Knowledge (The Planes): +8 (2R+6Int)
Spellcraft: +17 (11R+6Int)
Spot: +6 (5R+1Wis)
Listen: +6 (5R+1Wis)
Psicraft: +17 (11R+6Int)
Languages:
Common
Elven
Draconic
Dwarven
Goblin
Undercommon
Equipment: 4 Gp
Bracers of Armor +3 (9000 Gp)
Headband of Intellect +2 (4000 Gp)
Mirror of Suggestion (3600 Gp)
Ring of Sustenance (2500 Gp)
Ring of Protection +1 (2000 Gp)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2000 Gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 Gp)
Cognizance Crystal 1 (1000 Gp)
Dorje of Déjà Vu (750 Gp)
Dorje of Mind Thrust (750 Gp)
Boots of Stomping (600 Gp)
Everburning Torch (110 Gp)
Spellbook (15 Gp) - With Extra Spells (1200 Gp)
Spell Component Pouch (5 Gp)
Explorer's Outfit (10 Gp)
Backpack (2 Gp)
Tent (10 Gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Ink, 3 Vials (24 Gp)
Inkpen (1 sp)
Paper, 20 Sheets (8 Gp)
Scrollcase (1 Gp)
Smokesticks, 2 (40 Gp)
Alchemist's Fire, 2 Flasks (40 Gp)
Acid, 3 Flasks (30 Gp)
Thunderstone (30 Gp)
Tindertwigs, 10 (10 Gp)
Caltrops, 10 Bags (10 Gp)
Signal Whistle (8 sp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 27, 2005)

Hp – 1st hd max + 60% of all other HD ie 52 hp (d10), 41 hp(d8), 21 for d4 

Starting – sometime this week, when all the characters are done.  By Friday the absolute latest.  I terms of speed  I would prefer a post every other day.  If all but one person posts after 4 days they might get skipped or NPC’d just to keep the pace up.  We can ignore weekends or not depending on your schedules, I don’t have any problem with them.

*
Background: *
A decade ago a mage named Maddgoth was arrested for befriending and betraying up and coming mages, until two of them escaped and reported on his activities, also speaking of his floating castle in undermountain.  His private gate (from his home in Waterdeep) was destroyed and he was banished, but recently a mage named Sandoth the Laugher of Silverymoon, who was very similar/ a friend of Asher or his father vanished, after writing a letter which showed his suspicions of Maddgoth.  He was also rumored to have transformed his enemies into homunculi rather than killing them.  

Melkolf might have been an apprentice of Sandoth, many years back.  And Asher would have the letter.  The others could have been asked to help due to your common experiences battling the Bog Giant Adept – GrumWald.   

Rumors have led to an Ogre Magi in the blackrock cavern in undermountain – who might know a path to a floating castle – would you be more inclined to have beaten/interrogated, charmed or bribed him for information?


----------



## Ion (Nov 27, 2005)

I think everyone seems to have their character sheets done.  We're just coming up with the story now right?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 27, 2005)

Still waiting on Asher - he is missing about 20k in items + memorized spells. 
But I can open an RG thread ..
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2747691#post2747691


----------



## zevon (Nov 28, 2005)

will be done by 5:00 tommarow (est(


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2005)

Okay, my character is up in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Endovior (Nov 29, 2005)

Posted.  I await the IC thread.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

Heya Evil,

If you have room for an alt I'd like to stick my hand up?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 29, 2005)

Okay Dazz - your the first alternate. 

Zevon - can you list your totaled skill modifiers on you Character? 

everyone - does your group have a name? or a charter? 
and if someone wants to figure out how you handled the Ogre Magi - feel free to mention it. 

IC Thread: (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=158013)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2005)

A charter seems like a good idea in the Realms. I'm terrible at group names anyone have a suggestion? My character would have been more likely to bribe or charm the Ogre Magi unless he was known to have commited some foul deed or attacked the party.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

Did we get the charter (from waterdeep?) just for this excursion into undermountain? or did we have it before?

I tried to come up with a name, but I drew a blank.

Erik has a thing against Giants...so he would have had no qualms with intimidating or beating it out of this Ogre Mage.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

As for marching order, here is my suggestion.

Erik could lead, in some order Theo, Asher, and Mel should be in the middle, and Konrad could follow up the rear, because he has the speed to get up to the front if something goes wrong.

I've got darkvision granted by my helmet, so a light source isn't a problem for me, but I do have a free hand if someone needs me to carry a torch.

My Mace is likley in my other hand, and the only "active" magics would be my ring of feather falling.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2005)

I would recommend that Erik and Konrad make up the 1st rank with melkolf alone in the middle and Asher and Theobold in the rear. However, I'm willing to put Theobold in the front or middle rank if the group prefers. Theobold's mace is providing some light from its place on his hip. He has a lantern with continual flame, but no free hand if someone wants to carry it. He has crossbow in hand. He is wearing the heavy armor now that the rough terrain seems past. As for a group name the best I've come up with so far is the 'Meadthicket Irregulars.'


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

That works for me too.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 29, 2005)

Meadthicket Irregulars - Nice.
I would assumme the charter is from either waterdeep or the Evermoors.   From your histories it looks like two of you take time away from adventuring while the dwarves and Erik don't.  Perhaps as a priest of a wandering god, Theobold and his brother are circuit riders, with several small dwarven enclaves where they stop and preach.  Erik might hold a rank in a town milita, with generous periods of detachment or leave.  (I consider intimidate to be the skill used in commanding soliders - Eriks got lots of it) 

I can see the dwarves finding various problems while traveling, then stopping by and picking up Erik, his brother, and Asher if the need was great.  Melkolf would either participate or not, being more likely to show up and offer help than to be sought out by the others.   

The charter would still have Eriks brothers name on it, but it may or may not have Melkolf listed.  

- what do you think?

edit - just saw Erik has left home for good, so perhaps he just quit the militia.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like a logical background for the group. I'd suggest we be chartered out of the Evermores rather than Waterdeep, since the majority of us are not really city folk.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2005)

I agree with Konrad and Erik in front, followed by spellcasters.

Konrad has no missile fire and is a bareknuckles bruiser, and with his evasion and deflect arrows he is good for tripping traps.


----------



## zevon (Nov 30, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Okay Dazz - your the first alternate.
> 
> Zevon - can you list your totaled skill modifiers on you Character?
> 
> ...





I can, but can you give me an example of what you mean?...I'm from Trinidad and our english isn't quite the same as yours.

I like Meadthicket Irregulars...formation sounds good to me.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 30, 2005)

zevon said:
			
		

> I can, but can you give me an example of what you mean?...I'm from Trinidad and our english isn't quite the same as yours.




Skill=ranks+mod 
7= 3 + 4 Sense Motive 
7= 3 + 4 listen  
4= 3 + 1 Handle Animal  
7= 3 + 4 Spot 

also the Tiger did'nt fit on the ledges, or small tunnels, you had to leave it behind.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2005)

I found a picture for Konrad and threw the link into the RG.

http://www.hallofhero.com/warrior/tm/dwarf2.jpg


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2005)

Very cool pic!


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

Hope my actions suit the situation.

Since the tentacles latched on I figure they are in reach and so a full attack.

Otherwise I might be able to jump up (move action) and smack him one at +12, or even jump and grab a tentacle and hold on (improved grapple) so others can smack it in melee.

Checking out the synergy and movement bonuses it turns out I've got a +22 on jump, how high would I have to jump to hit it or to grab a tentacle?


----------



## Ion (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm not at all clear on where this monster is in relation to the gate, and where the gate is in relation to where the party is.  Is it possible to get some sort of picture, or better description?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 3, 2005)

I was trying for going without a picture - 

Lets try this one - squares are 10x10, Konrad is below the Stalactite. 
Ill wait for Endivor to run the next round, or at least wait till monday.


----------



## Ion (Dec 3, 2005)

doesn't need to be a picture, just a little more description of the scene maybe?  That did help alot though.  thanks.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 4, 2005)

Asher- you cant become a hipogriff - its not an animal.  Erik is right next to you under the corner of the stalactite. 

Erik you and Konrad can pull togeather - it will reset you iniatitives. 
hmm still no Endovior....


----------



## Ion (Dec 4, 2005)

Wicked.  I'll wait until Konrad is good to go, and if Asher casts guidance on me, i'll use it on this roll as well.


----------



## zevon (Dec 5, 2005)

edited my wild shape action


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 6, 2005)

Endovior is getting NPC'd this round to keep up paceing, 
I dropped him an e-mail, and he has been to Enworld since we started. 
hopefully he will check in soon.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2005)

Quick rules question. Wouldn't Konrad get a second grapple attempt at -5 BAB because of his iterative attack?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 6, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Quick rules question. Wouldn't Konrad get a second grapple attempt at -5 BAB because of his iterative attack?




Yes. I hadn't thought about it <dice> 
unfortunately he failed that as well - Ill go post rolls IC


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2005)

Knew it was a longshot but wanted to get it in. Thanks.


----------



## Endovior (Dec 6, 2005)

Heh.  Sorry about that, my fault entirely.  Didn't notice that this had started... but I got the email.  Which was a miracle in and of itself, really... I check that email box on the twelfth of never, except when I'm looking for confirmation emails.


----------



## zevon (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey Evilhalfling,

I just noticed Druid's ability (never played one before) to spontaneously cast Summon Nature's Ally...is it okay if I replace my prepared spells in Rogue's Gallery to reflect that?  Also, I will toss in my skill modifiers tonight in RG thread.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 7, 2005)

zevon said:
			
		

> Hey Evilhalfling,
> 
> I just noticed Druid's ability (never played one before) to spontaneously cast Summon Nature's Ally...is it okay if I replace my prepared spells in Rogue's Gallery to reflect that?  Also, I will toss in my skill modifiers tonight in RG thread.




for spells -I dont have a problem with you switching spells, but try and avoid spells that would be perfect for the current situation. Or at least refrain from using them in this battle.  The skill points would be great thks 

also- summon NA is a full round action.  If you are distracted or injured before your next action (and you fail a concentration check) the spell will fail.  The elemental will appear at the begining of your next turn, and both of you will be able to act.


----------



## zevon (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok, that's fine.  But skill mods will be up tommarow afternoon...real life takes more time than it should.


----------



## zevon (Dec 16, 2005)

have an unfairly  busy weekend...feel free to play Asher....probably healing at this point.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2005)

Christmas - 

I will be gone from DEC 22nd to the 27th 
But I can continue posting till then, how is everyone else's avalibility? 
The current turn is kind of short, I will reprise the room etc, on wedensday. Feel free to post several rounds of actions, as the immediate danger is nearly over. 

Any feedback on the way the game is going so far? 
I just manifested Thicken Skin, so please let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## Endovior (Dec 20, 2005)

Everything is fine.  For future reference, though, Melkolf generally doesn't take damage from falling.  He manifests Catfall, instead.  Or, in the event of truly epic falls, he casts Fly.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2005)

catfall right - ill go retcon the post.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm pleased with the game so far. It seems to be a good group and you are handling the game smoothly. I could play a little better, I've made some sub-optimal choices so far, but I'm sure I'll get more comfortable with Theobold's abilities as we go along. I will have little or no computer access from 12/24 thru 12/28 due to holiday travel. Feel free to npc Theobold as needed. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Voadam (Dec 20, 2005)

I will be out on Thursday, 12/22, Monday 12/26, and Wednesday 12/28- Monday Jan. 2.

I was a little frustrated trying to get at the roper, but I did not make a character who can fly, just a dwarf who smacks things with his fists. I hope the lack of flying does not neutralize him as we progress. I've been enjoying it so far and look forward to smacking more underdark things around.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2005)

If Theobold's brother really needs to fly, I'll cast the spell on you next time.


----------



## Ion (Dec 20, 2005)

My posting may be a little more sporatic for the next little while too... (not that I've said much lately as there wasn't much choice in what Erik would do dangling from a roper  )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 21, 2005)

looks like we have a quoum for resuming posts on the 27th, and a few more before the first -
 Voadam are you okay with being NPCd or relegated to the background until you return on the 2nd? 

good job with the roper fight btw - I wish I could draw the images of people dangling from the ceiling - trying to fight a toothy stalagtitie.  Or of Konrad and Erik trying to pull the whole thing down on their own heads. This being D&D they would have surrived - but the image was priceless.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 22, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Voadam are you okay with being NPCd or relegated to the background until you return on the 2nd?




Absolutely.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 22, 2005)

Correction, I have Monday the Second off as a new year's holiday so I expect to be back to posting on the third.


----------



## zevon (Dec 22, 2005)

My posting will be very sorry and sporadic until post-new years....Feel free to rp Asher as necessary.

Cheers!


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 10, 2006)

*Check in ?*

I have decent records for the IC thread, but wasn't able to recover anything from google. 
I figure the best way would be just to say that the Troll in the pit is finished off without difficulty, and to start from there. 

everyone up for it ?


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2006)

*Checking in...*

That works for me.


----------



## Endovior (May 10, 2006)

*Checking in...*

So long as you have character sheets, it's all good.


----------



## Endovior (May 10, 2006)

And I DO hope you have character sheets... I've been unable to recover anything from google, either.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 10, 2006)

I'm good to go - man this is painful!


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2006)

I'm good to go. Already posted in the IC.


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2006)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I have decent records for the IC thread, but wasn't able to recover anything from google.
> I figure the best way would be just to say that the Troll in the pit is finished off without difficulty, and to start from there.
> 
> everyone up for it ?




I'm up for it.


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2006)

Heads up, I will be away and do not expect to have internet access from Friday 5/26 through Sunday June 4.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2006)

I will be traveling for vacation for the next week and unable to post. Please npc Theobold as needed.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

Heya, just checking in


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Heya, just checking in




Me too!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access so can you please NPC me? I'll try and get something up over the weekend though, real life game tonight but.

Apologies

Cheers

Daz


----------

